# Just thrilled!



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I had given some of my Danio to a neighbour down the hall and she asked if I had any Java moss to spare, which I did. I gave her a clump and she gave me a...

 COFFEE LEAF ANUBIA!!!!!!!  

I am so very mew! So very squee!!!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yaay! How nice of her


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I need to figure out how to tie it to that big driftwood branch thing.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

do you have any fishing line or strong thread? I usually just gently wrap the roots around the branch that i want it to attach too and gently but snuggly wrap the line around a few times. 

Thats the only method i have used myself but it works just fine. In my personal experience cotton thread degrades too fast


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

It took a bit of time, but I used navy blue polyester cotton thread. Hoperfully that'll work.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

_Anubias barteri ''coffeefolia''_ very nice plant .


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Calmer said:


> _Anubias barteri ''coffeefolia''_ very nice plant .


I just can't believe it though. that's one of the plants I wanted from the outset. I am a coffee adict, which was why Java ferns and Java Moss appealed to me. Actually, I have a live coffee plant, albeit, it hasn't grown a whole lot. It resembles a twig with 4 leaves on it. This anubia really....puts me in a very happy mood.

I love coffee!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Haha, me too.

When I went to the Dominican Republic, there were coffee plants all over where we were. Took lots of pictures, and brought some beans from the forest home 
Congrats on the score! It really is a nice plant.


----------

